
Offshore Wind Farms Make Wakes - saganus
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=89063
======
venomsnake
Any reason why offshore wind farms don't have underwater turbines to harvest
waves/currents?

~~~
SixSigma
Possibly because strong tides and reliable strong winds don't happen in the
same location.

